
How Can I Start a Bank? - mindcrime
http://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/banking_12779.htm
======
mindcrime
Was just chatting with a friend about how much banks suck. Said discussion led
to the inevitable discussion of "well, how about starting our own bank?" Just
for grins and giggles I decided to research the issue a bit, which led to
this.

My friend thinks that "uber geeks" will no longer need banks in five years. I
think it might take longer just because banks are so highly regulated. But
with things like blockchain tech (BitCoin, Ethereum, etc.), Hyperledger,
Fineract, and the like... given that banking is mostly all digital now for so
many people, you have to wonder how much value traditional banks really add.

Personally finance (as an industry) doesn't much interest me and I don't
really have much interest in opening a bank, but I'm curious what my fellow
HN'ers think about this subject.

